# [OT] München, Mittwoch, den 12. Mai: Demonstration

## Axiom

Morgen findet um 17 Uhr vor dem Europäischen Patentamt in der Erhardtstraße 27 eine Demonstration gegen Softwarepatente statt:

 *Quote:*   

> Computerprogramme sind nach dem Europäischen Patentübereinkommen durch das Urheberrecht geschützt und vom Patentschutz ausgenommen, in der Vergangenheit wurden zwar solche Patente erteilt, waren aber selten durchzusetzen. Beim Versuch einer "Harmonisierung" sprach sich die Kommission für die Patentierbarkeit von reinen Computerprogrammen aus, das Europäische Parlament dagegen, voraussichtlich am 17. Mai 2004 wird am Ministerrat über dieses Thema abgestimmt. Sind Monopole in diesem Bereich gut für Geldgeber, Großunternehmen, Mittelständler, Entwickler und Verbraucher? Dies ist eine von vielen europaweiten Veranstaltungen in denen Entwickler, Mittelständler, Investoren und Verbraucher ihre Position zu Gehör und in die Debatte bringen. 
> 
> URL: http://muenchen.ffii.org/

 

Ich hoffe, ihr erscheint zahlreich!  :Very Happy: 

mod edit: Trotzdem [OT]  :Wink:  -- amne

----------

## spitzwegerich

Danke dass du das hier postest, ich werde dabeisein.

Ich hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, hier Reklame für die Demo zu machen, aber nach meiner Schlappe vor ein paar Tagen zum Thema Studiengebühren zog ich es vor zu schweigen.

Frage vor allem an schmutzfinger, Voltago und stahlsau:

Ist das Spam?

----------

## Lenz

Wenn sichs machen lässt werd ich auch kommen. Dann kann ich die Spitzwegerich mal in RL treffen ^^.

Weiß jemand welche Station diese Straße mit dem MVV ist?

----------

## meyerm

Wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht sollte das am S-Bahnhof Isartor sein. Auf jeden Fall werden einige unserer Fachschaft (TU Informatik) ebenfalls kommen. Ich hoffe ernsthaft, wir werden nicht zu wenige.

Wer nimmt die Tomaten und Eier fuer den SCO-Vizepraesi mit?  :Wink: 

----------

## meyerm

Jupp - oder Ubahn Fraunhoferstr.

Ich weiss nicht ob die "sid" auch spaeter noch von anderen IPs gueltig ist, aber man kann's ja mal versuchen:

http://www.stadtplandienst.de/map.asp?sid=4bd22e163c0249b627e580e773baf035&size=3x3

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Auf jeden Fall werden einige unserer Fachschaft (TU Informatik) ebenfalls kommen.

 

Liegen da eigentlich noch diese Microsaft-Hemden rum, die beim letzten Schafkopfturnier keiner gewinnen wollte? Wenn man da ein wenig Case-Modding betreibt (Paragraphenzeichen über das S, etc.), gäben die doch das optimale Demonstranten-Dress ab.

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Dann kann ich die Spitzwegerich mal in RL treffen ^^.

 

Also falls du denkst, ich wäre weiblich, muss ich dich herbe enttäuschen...

----------

## Lenz

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Scherz beiseite:

War ein Typo!  :Mr. Green:  Es ist natürlich der Spitzwegerich  :Wink: .

----------

## meyerm

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Liegen da eigentlich noch diese Microsaft-Hemden rum, die beim letzten Schafkopfturnier keiner gewinnen wollte? Wenn man da ein wenig Case-Modding betreibt (Paragraphenzeichen über das S, etc.), gäben die doch das optimale Demonstranten-Dress ab.

 

LOL Ich habe keine gesehen - die sind vielleicht in die Druckerspinde gewandert? So Druckchemie ist agressiv und die Drucker wollen sich ihre Klamotten ja nicht ruinieren  :Wink: 

Dieses Tunier gibt's 'ne XBox... Aber bitte glaub nicht wir waeren hier jetzt M$-freundlich oder so. Das ist jedes mal eine hitzige Diskussion in der FS. Alleine eine Meinung fuer die Empfehlung zur Neusausstattung der Sunhalle zu finden war oehm... nicht langweilig *g*

Und als CompRef kann ich Dich noch etwas beruhigen. Sowohl die Server als auch in Kuerze alle Clients fahren Gentoo (ausser den geplanten Firewalls mit OpenBSD).

----------

## meyerm

Wie kann man Euch eigentlich erkennen? Irgendwelche Gentoo-Hemden oder so was? *g*

(Ich koennte meinen australischen Hut aufsetzen   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich werde euch geistig unterstützen, denn ich kann nicht dabei sein (ich wohne in Freiburg) und hab jetzt leider keine Zeit  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ForestJump

mist habs jetzt erst gelesen  :Sad:  sonst wär ich gekommen

----------

## yeoman

Na, scheint, als ob der Drops noch nicht gelutscht wäre. Heise berichtet, die Bundesregierung stimme nun doch gegen Softwarepatente. http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/47314

Ein paar Meldungen weiter darf man staunend lesen, daß nun sogar "die Grünen"[TM] dafür sind, dagegen zu sein.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/47331

Jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken, daß kein Kuhhandel daraus und alles gut wird.  :Wink: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Die Grünen waren schon eindeutig auf europäischer Ebene gegen Softwarepatente, auf Bundesebene kam das meiner Meinung nach nicht so ganz rüber:

http://swpat.ffii.org/akteure/gruene/index.de.html

----------

## yeoman

Du hast natürlich recht, Politik ist halt stets ambivalent. Dennoch weiß ich leider längst nicht mehr, was ich von den Grünen insbesondere auf Bundesebene halten soll, sie haben meiner Meinung nach frei nach Brecht leider "kein Rückgrat zum Zerbrechen, gerade <sie müssen> überleben".

Gehört wahrscheinlich alles nicht hier her, aber wie auch immer bin ich froh, daß die Bundesregierung noch mal die Kurve gekriegt hat, immerhin steht auch meine Zukunft im IT Bereich auf dem Spiel, sollte ich mein Studium noch in diesem Jahrhundert endlich zum Abschluß bringen und getroffene Hunde bellen nun mal.

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## Lenz

 *yeoman wrote:*   

> "die Grünen"[TM]

 

lol, der war gut

----------

